# The 10 worst community fish



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I have very often commented on certain fish species not being the best for a community aquarium. It is ironic that many of these are commonly-available in stores, in spite of their sometimes very unfortunate characteristics.

Just to show that I am not alone but in very good company in this opinion, here is an article from the current issue of Practical Fishkeeping.

For those of you who don't know this magazine, it is without question one of the very best in the hobby. It is in the UK, though it can be obtained in North America via some pet stores or by subscription, and I believe it circulates in Europe. I frequently cite articles from this publication, as they are highly informative, accurate, and usually scientifically-sound.

The 10 worst community fish of all time | Blog | Practical Fishkeeping


----------



## stevenjohn21 (Dec 4, 2010)

That was a great read and very surprising ! I have 4 of the 10 in a community setup !!! Oooops


----------



## MyLittlePleco (Jan 10, 2011)

I've had 2 of my 4 Scalare Angelfish for 4 months now, and they haven't grown a centimetre from when I first got them, so I'm assuming they're fully grown.
The smallest fish in my aquarium are the Zebra Danios, at approximately 4-5cm. I resisted buying Neon Tetras since I did not want to risk any fish being eaten.

The only aggression displayed by the Angelfish is always directed towards another Angelfish, and never towards another species. Even then I suspect this aggression is part of establishing a pecking order between the Angelfish.


My Common Pleco has only gained 2 cm or so in 4 months, so he's around 10cm now (although half of this is just his caudal fin). For the most part he's as gentle a fish I ever saw and only "hovers" above and around plants.

Useful article, though.


----------



## 100percentmaybe (Feb 15, 2011)

I just bought a group of tetras for my community tank a few days ago and I am hoping to exchange them at the store this weekend, they are bullying everyone else in my tank.


----------



## MyLittlePleco (Jan 10, 2011)

100percentmaybe said:


> I just bought a group of tetras for my community tank a few days ago and I am hoping to exchange them at the store this weekend, they are bullying everyone else in my tank.


Which Tetras are they and what other fish do you have in your tank?


----------



## 100percentmaybe (Feb 15, 2011)

MyLittlePleco said:


> Which Tetras are they and what other fish do you have in your tank?


They are Serpae Tetras, I thought I had remembered the name correctly from a list of fish I was told would go well with my other fish in my tank (1 bristlenose pleco, 1 betta, 4 albino cories and 2 black mollies - all who get along fine), but I figured out when I got home that they are super nippy, and now they keep biting at the cories and so they are darting all over the place, and then they go after the betta.


----------



## MyLittlePleco (Jan 10, 2011)

I would assume the Betta is taking the brunt of their bullying. Poor guy.

If you feel like your aquarium needs a shoaling fish after getting rid of the Serpaes, I think a smaller species of Tetra would suit your current choice of fish. I'm thinking Neon Tetras or similarly sized ones, although my experience with them is based purely on what I read and hear from fellow fishkeepers.

Whatever you do, steer clear of Guppies or fish with long, flowing fins as the Betta might mistake them for another male and bully them to death.

PS: If you do decide on keeping small Tetras, I'd recommend a bare minimum of 6 fish and no less. Some people would even recommend a minimum of 10 fish.


----------



## 100percentmaybe (Feb 15, 2011)

Yeah, he is, I feel really bad because he was doing so well, swimming all over the place, nice colors, etc...

The tetra experience has been rather a downer, I think I might buy a few more mollies or some platy instead.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

While I agree with most of the suggestions. Not with the angelfish. I feel mainly we recommend them improperly. My 4ft community has a pair of angels, that are getting big. They have spawned 3 times in there and they are fine as long as they are the only semi-aggressive fish. Its not like they go on a rampage when they breed. They just own one side of the tank for a few days till they eat their eggs. Its a very heavy stocked tank. But yeah not much wants to mess with a guarding angel. My 4" female can drive off my two foot caecilians. They are blind though:lol:. They have know idea whats going on or whats attacking them. They freak out. Its mainly putting angels in smaller tanks where there isn't room for avoidance in worst case scenario. That said I'm probably getting rid of my angels. They are okay fish, but I need to reduce the load in that tank and I would like my little tetras again. Tetras are VERY variable fish, biggest thing is to avoid the fin nippers.

I get this email too. I laughed at one April fool's article.


----------



## LasColinasCichlids (Jan 4, 2011)

A GREAT article...I feel like it should be sticky noted!!!


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 22, 2009)

I immediately disagreed with the bettas till I read why. Ive only ever had 1 betta that wasn't in a community tank, and Ive had them with guppies and tetras without a problem but I probably wouldn't risk it again with guppies. And the only tetras ive seen bother another is with emperor tetras and only with themselves.

This article is a pretty good warning though.


----------



## Thoth (Mar 16, 2011)

I have always felt that tiger barbs were more fin nippers then tetras. Surprised not to see them on the list. Botia loaches as well.


----------



## ghostgirl (Oct 16, 2010)

I went to subscribe to that mag but it ends up being $88 usd!


----------



## Christople (Sep 7, 2010)

If you geet the most expesive one it is. Do you think that the filter thing is a fake or it's real? The 12.95 one second down is 21 dollars.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very informative article. Bettas CAN sometimes do ok in a community tank, depending on their personality but they are solitary fish and IMO, are happier living by themselves.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

the email new letters are free... thats all I get.


----------

